# Big Carp at Mogadore Reservoir



## gregshoh (Sep 11, 2007)

:B Headed out to Mogadore to do some cat fishing. Once down at the spot we noticed a bigger looking fish floating on the surface of the water about 20 yards out. You could tell the fish was injured or sick. After a few casts out with just a bare hook my brother, Mike, finally snagged the fish. Once in close enough to shore my dad grab it out of the water but could barely lift it. Once up 
on shore we noticed the bloody looking scales. Got him on the scale and it leveled out at 31 lbs 10 oz. After weighing and a few pics released back to the water but you could tell he probably wasn't going to make it. I didn't see any marks or scars at all on the fish. Just the bloody scales. Wonder what could have cause this? Disease maybe. A shame cause it was a big fish and probably pretty old. Photos to follow.................Greg


----------



## gregshoh (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

gregshoh said:


> After a few casts out with just a bare hook my brother, Mike, finally snagged the fish.


Why would you even do that? Nothing good comes of snagging. You might as well have just taken a gun and shot the thing.  



gregshoh said:


> While reeling it in the fish fought a little, but didn't put up a big fight so as we figured the fish was injured or something. Once up on shore we noticed the bloody looking scales.


Of course it was injured and bleeding, you snagged it. I'll never understand why people would even try to snag a fish. It's cheating as far as I'm concerned. It takes all of the fun out of fishing. Next time you go out, be a REAL fisherman.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree smallmouth I if you snag a fih it's going to bleed . What a waste the to just leave it after you know it's going to die.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

You know what - as terrible as snagging is, it's not illegal for carp.

FORAGE FISH means freshwater drum (in the Lake Erie fishing district only), carp, quillback, suckers, bowfin, gar, buffalo, gizzard shad, and goldfish. These species may be taken by any method except by means of explosives, poisons, firearms, electricity, chemicals, nets, seines, or traps, or by snagging within 1,000 feet downstream of a dam. Gizzard shad and smelt may be taken with a minnow seine, minnow dip net, or hand landing net.

SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the inside of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. In Lake Erie, it is also illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

williamonica0214 said:


> I agree smallmouth I if you snag a fih it's going to bleed . What a waste the to just leave it after you know it's going to die.


What in the hell do you think he used to snag that fish a grappling hook ??? There is no way that a single hook caused that type of damage to that fish ! The injuries that the fish had in those pics were probably fatal to begin with, hence the swimming lazily at the surface. 
Thanks for posting that Skarfer you beat me to it, you other guys need to do a little research before popping off on someone.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like a white amur to me.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree - after looking at it more closely I don't that that is a carp........


----------



## Zom B. (Apr 21, 2007)

Definitely an Amur carp. I actually don't mind seeing them taken, as the DNR has overstocked them, in my opinion. I have seen a few bodies of water really drop in quality with the stocking of Amur, as they destroy a lot of vegetation, and create a lot of turbidity in the water when they mate, and nest. Fortunately, triploid fish are used, so they can't successfully reproduce.

By the way, I have heard that cherry tomatoes, or small pieces of aquatic vegetation are the best ways to actually catch these, without having to resort to snagging.


----------



## gregshoh (Sep 11, 2007)

Listen......I have never hurt a fish in my life intentionally........I don't even eat fish so all my catches are released...........the fish was snagged with a fishing line and small hook ...........snagging of this fish did not do the damage you see in the pictures..........something happened to this fish........I posted these pics to show people what was found out there in Mogadore........Smallmouth70......Don't ever try to tell me to be a real fisherman when you have no idea what your talking about. Cheating? Did I say we considered it a catch? And what a waste to leave it there to die......what was I supposed to do with it. Believe me, we were all upset that we couldn't help the thing. 

On another note what is a White Amur? Thanks!!................Greg


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

White amur are stocked to eat vegetation (weeds). They can get really big up to 40 mabey even 50lbs. The next time you see one of these injured fish I fully expect you to try CPR or call 911!!!

Read more below in the link......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grass_carp


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

ParmaBass said:


> I fully expect you to try CPR or call 911!!!QUOTE]
> 
> Not a bad idea! probably kisses better than a few of my ex-girlfriends.......smells better too, I'll bet..........


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Most of us would have done the same thing once we knew it was a carp. If that thing were a healthy fish, he would not have been able to pull it in without a hell of a fight and 20lb test. Probably old age settin in. Those things scare the hell out of me whenever I row my toon up near em. Ya never know there around till they splash and take off....had to change my pants acouple of times.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

VHS disese?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

there are a few things u should never talk about on here and snagging is one of them. If u mention snagging u should be prepared to be "attacked".


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

White amurs are trash fish anyhow. They do nothing for the health of a Lake. I had a pond growing up that had these miserable creatures stocked in it and the surest way to catch one was to toss out a 1-2" BASS FINGERLING on a bare hook. I would see them slashing the balls of fry even though they supposedly only ate vegetation. Miserable fish, only good thing was that they fought incredibly hard.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ok i dont get in to this often but...........

amurs were stocked into mogadore by the odnr to combat the weed problem and to promote recreational use of the lake ...................if any one remembers the lake a few years ago ...............it is geting more fishable every summer due to the elimination of the weeds in the lake........in part by the amurs that were stocked.................while snaging is legal and the fact that snaging fish is hard to do this fish must have had something wrong with it to be able to cast at it multiple times and snag it ....................amurs were put into the lake to combat the weed problems and i trully believe (helthy or probly not) 1 fish does not and will not have an impact on this ecosystem


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

BornWithGills said:


> White amurs are trash fish anyhow. They do nothing for the health of a Lake. I had a pond growing up that had these miserable creatures stocked in it and the surest way to catch one was to toss out a 1-2" BASS FINGERLING on a bare hook. I would see them slashing the balls of fry even though they supposedly only ate vegetation. Miserable fish, only good thing was that they fought incredibly hard.


and while you are uneducated about the benifits of amures the pond you had may have been over stocked/under managed or needed to be harvested and restocked with smaller fish to benifit the system


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

OK, maybe im stupid but im not into the biological side of fish.

I keep reading and hearing that Amur are a 1 season fish and they then die.....my question is if this is the case then how do they reproduce and continue on ? I would think a 1 season fish would go extinct..I am in the understanding that only a male species is introduced..am I off on this ??


----------



## jonk540 (Apr 14, 2004)

they don't reproduce
they are a hybrid and they last more than 1 season
I've seen them over 4 ft at Lake Mohawk


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

jonk540 said:


> they don't reproduce
> they are a hybrid and they last more than 1 season
> I've seen them over 4 ft at Lake Mohawk


it's obvious that this fish's days were numbered... and that no serious harm was done snagging it (even tho, i would have just left her alone).

that said, knowing how the majority feels...why would you ever come here saying 'i snagged a big fish' and then post a picture of yourself?


----------



## gregshoh (Sep 11, 2007)

amorican said:


> it's obvious that this fish's days were numbered... and that no serious harm was done snagging it (even tho, i would have just left her alone).
> 
> that said, knowing how the majority feels...why would you ever come here saying 'i snagged a big fish' and then post a picture of yourself?


I didn't come hear and say "I snagged a Big Fish" like I was bragging. I simply told the story like it happened. Never considered it a catch. Posted pics of the fish 
to show people how big of a fish was in Mogadore. I didn't realize these fish were common. 

I would never try to snag a normal healthy fish. We could see the fish was dying and wanted to get it to the shore and see how big it actually was.


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

oh, i know...believe me. i'm not arguing with that. i'm just saying 'knowing how people feel regarding this sore subject...' is all.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

First and foremost, welcome to OGF gregshoh. As you can already probably tell, when the word used is "Snag", you won't get a warm welcome around here. Regardless of what you meant to say or tried to convey, the "snag" word gets you the type of response you see. 

I give ya the benefit of the doubt that you don't go out snaggin fish on purpose.

That fish sure does look to be sick though.

flash---------------------------------------out


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I must say i was wrong to be quick to judge . I do not agree with snagging even if it is legal. But to each his own. Now after looking closer to the pictures. the fish probblly wouldn't have lived long. Sorry for the harsh judgement.


----------



## gregshoh (Sep 11, 2007)

No problem.........I just wanted to make it clear that I would never harm a fish on purpose and I fully understand why people react to the word "snagged" like they do. That said........I am new here but have been reading these forums for a long time. Very helpful info. I hope to learn even more and hopefully next time I post some pics it will be on a better note. Thanks..............Greg


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

This thread is too funny!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

jremines said:


> If your not gonna keep it..why snag it..carp are sensitive fish. you snagged it just to snag it...your a moron.


Easy there "jr". If it was a Carp it's legal to snag. Read up on it before you bash someone with your 4th post.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

jremines,check your private messages.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh JESUS, don't get into it with the carp fisherman....then we have the battle of Carp being sport fish or not!!!! 

lets all gather round, sing Koom Bye Ya, and listen to the banjo play around the campfire....  

flash--------------------------------------out


----------



## jremines (Sep 11, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> Easy there "jr". If it was a Carp it's legal to snag. Read up on it before you bash someone with your 4th post.


dont believe i ever said it wasnt legal...4th post...how's that even come into play with any of this...and sorry for callin him a moron ON THE FORUM.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> 4th post...how's that even come into play with any of this...


it doesn't do much for your future reputation with other members or the staff/mods here,to start right out of the gate with insults.that's how it comes into play it


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Why the rant then?? You had a problem with someone snagging a fish, he did nothing wrong and for that he got called a "moron". And like Misfit said, good luck in the future if you choose to contribute to the site with post like that.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i didn,t know a carp is sensitive...........


----------



## jremines (Sep 11, 2007)

this whole thing sucks anyway...go ahead and delete my account.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

i love OGF!!!

flash--------------------out


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

I must say
I have snagged, a while back I snagged a young lady friend,,wasnt pretty.
She is my girlfriend now...so not all that bad.

BTW KSU, I hope you didnt hear banjo's around the campfire...


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

misfit said:


> ask and ye shall receive.


wow!

hey...can you send me a giant box of 100 dollar bills?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Some clarification. Those amurs were(to the best of my knowledge), never stocked by the DNR. I'm not sure the DNR has, or ever would stock amurs anywhere. They might have "supervised" the stocking but these fish were purchased for the going rate of $10 per fish and put in Mogadore by the Goodyear Hunting and Fishing Club-paid for from proceeds from fund raisers, contirbutions, and membership dues(I used to be an active member-I think it was a whole dollar a year! but they had many, many members.) Goodyear had stocked them in Wingfoot successfully curtailing that lake's severe weed problem. In any case, the Mog. weed problem was so extreme, they stocked the amurs in an attempt to alleviate that problem. Unfortunately, funds ran short after stocking a few years and the program was discontinued. There are still a lot of them in there and they can live to be a hundred and grow to weigh over a hundred pounds! I have a few in a pond that are twenty years old and will easily go 25-30 lbs. They do not reproduce, can legally be snagged(since they are a carp), and (surprisingly) are supposed to be good table fare. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> hey...can you send me a giant box of 100 dollar bills?


i am currently out of giant boxes...........................sorry


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

thought i'd join the thread, like cjstone i am not sure if they were stocked by the dnr or if the dnr simply supervised the stocking. however they had something to do with it considering its illegal to privately stock fish in a public watershed. as for them being a trash fish as a read earlier in the thread, they are probably the best way to thin weeds without causing major biological damage. yes they are invasive but the ones that are stocked are triploid hybrids that are sterile, they typically live 6-10yrs but can get much older and when they are smaller they can eat their own weight in plants a day. whomever said they eat bass was sorely misinformed, for the bass anglers out there worried about grass carp, the other affordable option for controling weeds would be copper sulfate, unfortunantly young bass happen to be particularly sensitive to copper levels, to much and they all die. so you can stock grass carp or risk probably that year class of bass. 
nice carp by the way, if you see one again try catching it with a flyrod or a small piece of night crawler or cherry tomato, no weight, light line


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

you mean to tell me that you saw an injured fish, snagged it so you could snap a few stupid photos(all the while doing more harm to the fish), and then released it?! Hanging the fish on the scale by its gill plates!? How do we know that thing wasn't bleeding before you got to it? The responsible thing to do would have been to dispatch that thing after you mangled it, instead of taking the cowards way out and sending it out to suffer. Judging by those pictures, you guys obviously didn't feel too bad about the whole thing. You call yourself a sportsman, then act like it. It is acts like these that give sportsman bad names. You represent the sport of fishing on this site, not just your own self


----------



## SumpinWong (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree with Crumdfargo on this one.

You say you landed the fish because you thought it was ill, or injured?
Well, if you were a consciencous sportsman, you would have left it alone, or put it out of it's misery.
Not only did you snag it, which can only do harm (counter acts your helping it)... but at least three different fisherman held it, so it was out of the water for how long? (seen in the photos)... it was laid on the ground (removing it's slime coat - making it more susceptible to illness/death) ... and it was hung by the gills/gill plate on a fish scale.
How do you feel that your act(s) helped this fish in anyway?

I think you should have let mother nature run it's course, or left it alone.


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

Crumdfargo said:


> you mean to tell me that you saw an injured fish, snagged it so you could snap a few stupid photos(all the while doing more harm to the fish), and then released it?! Hanging the fish on the scale by its gill plates!? How do we know that thing wasn't bleeding before you got to it? The responsible thing to do would have been to dispatch that thing after you mangled it, instead of taking the cowards way out and sending it out to suffer. Judging by those pictures, you guys obviously didn't feel too bad about the whole thing. You call yourself a sportsman, then act like it. It is acts like these that give sportsman bad names. You represent the sport of fishing on this site, not just your own self



i tried to leave this thread alone but the way some of you are acting is really pissing me off. the decisions these guys made were obviously not the right ones, however the way some of you are acting is even worse. i dont believe these men ment to hurt the fish and it would have probably died in the next day or so anyway. i believe that they did what they did because they thought they had something interesting to share w/ everyone. the way some of you beraded them you would think that you have never made a stupid or bad decision in your life. there is nothing wrong with letting them know in a civil manner that you do not agree with what they did but, the holyer than thou attitude some of you have shown is bull. if i were greg after this post i would not post anything again because of the way some of you have acted. i hope this is not the case because i am sure he probably has some useful and interesting things to say and share. try and remember that YOU also represent the sport of fishing and your comments are here for the world to read. do you really think they deserved the harsh lashing they recieved for this one incident????


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Im with justin on this some of you need to grow up a little bit


----------



## Free the Fighter (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree, this guy did nothing wrong. It comes down to ones ethics or beleifs. Just because you don't fish that way doesn't make you any better or worse. Heres one for the HOLLIER than thou , how many of you guys fish lead? Thats real ethical, poisoning the water system one split shot at a time.
FTF


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i agree with justin also!!

some of you might just want to look into the mirror before you start throwing stones.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

As long as the hook used to snag the fish was no longer than 5/8 inch this was a legal method of taking this fish. If this persan had a valid Ohio Fishing liscense he had every right to take this fish in the method he reported. Not only that, He could have taken 100 fish or more by this method and still been legal. So I see no argument on if this fish was taken legally.


Ethics:
These fish are sterile and were introduced for one reason. That reason was to thin the vegetation. They are all very mature fish and I see big numbers dying off. I don't believe there can be any argument that they are still needed to thin vegetation (their intended purpose). In fact with the numbers and size of these fish and the declining vegetation at Mogadore, they will probably now starve to death. If they can now further serve some recreational purpose before they all starve and die of old age, so be it. It is a fact that they will not survive much longer nor were they intended to.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just a little more info on amurs,without adding to the ethical argument.(no legal argument exists).
for those not familiar with the life cycle of amurs,their average life expectancy in ponds/lakes here is probably 8-12 years,growing to 40 pounds or so.a more important factor is that after a certain age,they begin to eat less,which gradually decreases their effectiveness in weed control.so it's a fairly reasonable assumption that the fish in question was most likely getting near the last years of it's natural life and was not contributing much in the way of "weed management".add to that,it looked/acted sickly,so it wasn't long for this world anyway.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

SumpinWong said:


> .
> How do you feel that your act(s) helped this fish in anyway?
> 
> I think you should have let mother nature run it's course, or left it alone.



Before I get a lashing here I am not a fan of snagging or some other types of fishing for that matter. I am also not singling out anyones comments but I think many of us who are against snaggers and such have beliefs like the one above. How does angling in general be it fly, live bait or whatever help fish in anyway? Unless you give back to the resource through donation (TU adopt a stream or other philanthropy) or other water resource projects you are really not helping the streams in any way by catching fish. Wouldnt they be better off left alone??? What about bow fishing for rough fish? Most people who do this probably do not use these fish for food. If you really are against the harm of fish I suggest you use only flies or artificials with the hooks off and count takes as a fish on. Do not take this as some sort of "fishing bashing" ..."it is what it is". Lets just be glad we have a number of sportsmen who can keep our great sport alive, be it the way we like it or not. There is a dark side thats wants it all stopped!!!!


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

And then Logic set in. That should be the last post on this thread.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

lol!!!! All you can do is laugh! I love this site!


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

ummmmm its just a fish (im pretty sure there are more) dont get ur panties in a twist over this


----------



## gregshoh (Sep 11, 2007)

Crumdfargo said:


> you mean to tell me that you saw an injured fish, snagged it so you could snap a few stupid photos(all the while doing more harm to the fish), and then released it?! Hanging the fish on the scale by its gill plates!? How do we know that thing wasn't bleeding before you got to it? The responsible thing to do would have been to dispatch that thing after you mangled it, instead of taking the cowards way out and sending it out to suffer. Judging by those pictures, you guys obviously didn't feel too bad about the whole thing. You call yourself a sportsman, then act like it. It is acts like these that give sportsman bad names. You represent the sport of fishing on this site, not just your own self


 Hey buddy.........like I said before the fish was in very bad shape before any of us touched it. ALL THE WHILE DOING MORE HARM TO THE FISH....were you there?......MANGLED IT.......we did no further harm to the fish at all......TAKING THE COWARDS WAY OUT..........what was I supposed to do with the fish? Through it up in the woods to rot? Bash it over the head? Carry it up out of the woods and throw it in the trash can? I released it back into the water in the same shape it was in prior. YOU CALL YOURSELF A SPORTSMAN........How dare you judge me. You no nothing about me. If I would have waited about an hour instead of snagging it the fish would have floated to the shore on its own. If I would have picked it up then and took pictures would I have gotten all the attacking comments then. The whole purpose of the original post was to show others what a big fish came out of mogadore, but now I see this was a big mistake. All you people can judge all you want, but you have no idea who your judging. People that know me would say I like animals more than I do people. I have never hurt another living creature on purpose in my life. Do you bashers even post anything or do you just sift through other posts so you can leave negative remarks. Thanks to those who believe me and realize I did no more harm to the fish........Greg


----------



## gregshoh (Sep 11, 2007)

SumpinWong said:


> I'm going to have to agree with Crumdfargo on this one.
> 
> You say you landed the fish because you thought it was ill, or injured?
> Well, if you were a consciencous sportsman, you would have left it alone, or put it out of it's misery.
> ...


So you registered just to leave this post


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey gregosh im sure those that bashed you dont need a boat to get off the shore . they just walk right out on the water. 

my nephew and i were fishing the lillys near just west of congress lake rd and spotted what we thought was a discarded tire sticking up out of the water. we motored up to it and it turned out to be an amur . my nephew ross , who happens to now work for the dnr got our landing net out and scooped it up(nearly bending the handle) it was huge . we didnt get the scale out,but it was every bit as big as the one you snapped some pics of. it was dead. minutes ,hours at most.I sure hope his employer doesnt find out about his actions.(wink), im not sure what the statutes are on that one. keep your head up. I fish mogadore when i can. like joeruggz said those things will spook you on a calm day. take it easy brother.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Gregshoh,

Don't let a couple of poorly-worded and untimely posts get in the way of your activity here on the site. Thanks to other 'money making activities' (like my business...!) I haven't had the chance to post in support of you.

Like Leeabu, PaintEd and others have said, there are PLENTY of amurs of that size that are dying off with no outside influence. I've seen pods of those things that must be in the 35-40lb range in some of the shallow coves and bays at Mogadore - and I've also seen a dozen or more of them dead in the past two summers out there. 

I believe you when you describe yourself as a sportsman and look forward to more of your posts about your fishing successes and 'learnings'.

As the Aussies say, "It's all good!"

Bob


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

I think the original intent of the post has been lost. WHAT IS WRONG WITH THAT FISH? I've seen a lot of beat up and diseased fish, but never one that looked like that.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

My guess as to what may have happened are other large fish sensed a weak fish and tried to move that fish out of their territory. There are huge Catfish and Carp in Mogadore.


----------



## SumpinWong (Sep 15, 2007)

gregshoh said:


> So you registered just to leave this post


Well, yes and no.
I am an Ohio angler, and I was headed here to look for some Steelhead info, and I saw your post.
I wasn't trying to come across as an @sshole, and I apologize if I did.

I just can't figure out from reading your post, or by looking at the photos, how you thought you were actually helping this fish.


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

some of you crack me up. That carp is thought of as a lesser fish, so the thing gets to have hooks embedded into its side and yanked to shore? I dont care if its legal or not, thats not what I'm debating. Its wrong. They should have put that thing out of its misery when they were done with their photo op. Hey greg, you never hurt a fish on purpose? what do think snagging does, buddy? Dont ever judge you? what do think happens anytime you post anything on any website? And to all you that say its just a carp, shame on you. Its a living thing, and it deserves to be treated with some respect. I know that, and all of you should too. The best thing they could have done for that fish is to leave it alone. 


gregshoh said:


> TAKING THE COWARDS WAY OUT..........what was I supposed to do with the fish?.....Bash it over the head?


YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Crumdfargo said:


> And to all you that say its just a carp, shame on you. Its a living thing, and it deserves to be treated with some respect. I know that, and all of you should too. The best thing they could have done for that fish is to leave it alone.
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!



Lets just all stop fishing!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Kill it!!!!!

This thread that is!!!!!

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> Kill it!!!!!
> 
> This thread that is!!!!!
> 
> flash-----------------------------out


thank god ben


on a more real aspect of sport fishing ........... on the fish in question ...............no matter if you think it was ethical or not this fish could and was harvested legaly acording to ohio division of wildlife regulations .....................

FORAGE FISH means freshwater drum (in the Lake Erie fishing district only), carp, quillback, suckers, bowfin, gar, buffalo, gizzard shad, and goldfish. These species may be taken by any method except by means of explosives, poisons, firearms, electricity, chemicals, nets, seines, or traps, or by snagging within 1,000 feet downstream of a dam. Gizzard shad and smelt may be taken with a minnow seine, minnow dip net, or hand landing net.

SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the inside of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. In Lake Erie, it is also illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point. 

as posted in the top of the thread!!!!!!!!!!!!


so this fisherman was totally legal in doing what he did ............snaging and releasing this auer


only thing i would say is review your weighing tecniques for future catch and release fish!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

for any members that doubt that carp are game fish visit http://www.cagohio.net/ and follow the links

it may not be as big as bassfishing or walleye fishing but cats and carps fight harder if not just as much as "game fish"

i have had many days fishing for them


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey crumdfargo . You ever used a minnow as bait? Do you hook them through the mouth or just behind the dorsal? I do both.


----------



## seanb19 (Aug 10, 2007)

How is the fishing out at Mogadore Reservoir?


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

this one time at band camp..................



{ throws a new lock in the moderators office }


----------



## gregshoh (Sep 11, 2007)

Crumdfargo said:


> some of you crack me up. That carp is thought of as a lesser fish, so the thing gets to have hooks embedded into its side and yanked to shore?


I stayed away and wasnt going to post about this anymore, but I am tired of remarks from people that think they no what happened. HOOKS? One small pan fish hook. EMBEDDED INTO ITS SIDE? Where did you get this info from? The hook 
grabbed hold of the outer jaw area. I guess you are assuming because the fish was all bloody all over it was due to snagging. Like I said before the fish was bleeding from something else. I would like to meet you in person, face to face and then let ya talk down to me. 

I enjoy reading the posts on this site, but highly doubt if i will be posting anymore. There is too many people here that just to conclusions when they don't even know the true facts.


----------

